# سئل حكيم عن المرأة



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)

*و هنيااالك يا فاعل الخييير  ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههه والصواب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههه الراجل مكدبش بصراحة *


----------



## watergold (28 يونيو 2012)

*قالها الحكيم : ) خخخخخخخخخخيخيخي خيخي خي *
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
فعلا هههه
ميرسي ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2012)

خير الكلام ما قل ودل ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه الراجل مكدبش بصراحة *


هههههههههه

نورتي يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

watergold قال:


> *قالها الحكيم : ) خخخخخخخخخخيخيخي خيخي خي *
> ​



ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا هههه
> ميرسي ربنا يباركك
> ​




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> خير الكلام ما قل ودل ههههههههههه




هههههههههههه ميرسي يا قمر لمرورك


----------



## soul & life (29 يونيو 2012)

*خير !!!!!!!!!! فينهم اعداء المراْه توقعت اول واحد يعلق يكون يوليوس وعبود طبعا غنى عن التعريف مخدوش بالهم من الموضوع اكيدههههههههههههه *
*مقوله رائعه فعلا المراه اذا احبت بتكون نبع حنان واذا كرهت بتكون كارهه نفسها واللى حوليها كمان صدق هذا الحكيم يا اخت روزى هههه الرب يباركك*


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2012)

فى كلامك تهديد ووعيد الرب يسلم


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههه

نورت يا استاذي

بس ده مش كلامي انا


----------

